
NASA Wants Your Help Designing a Venus Rover Concept - 7rillionaire
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/nasa-wants-your-help-designing-a-venus-rover-concept
======
imjasonmiller
There's a great video on this by Scott Manley [1] where he talks about the
harsh conditions and challenges being posed.

1\. [https://youtu.be/1DEvcJgBy0c](https://youtu.be/1DEvcJgBy0c)

